# Let's OUT the Frauds!!!



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 2, 2008)

I just thought that it would be good to start a thread of the products that make false claims and do not deliver what they promise!! I know that "everything that works for Suzie may not work for Molly" but c'm on... there are some products out there that are just CRAP. I plan on making a collective list so we can save our sisters from dissappointment, wasting their time, and wasting there money!!

So.... discuss


----------



## lexi84 (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr. Miracle's whole line!!!!   Its pure crap to me.

Pink Lotion...I dont know if this has worked for some people, but it REALLY makes my hair feel like sand paper.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 2, 2008)

These products aren't frauds, they just didn't work for me:
Miss Jessie's whole line did nothing for me. But that's just me, it made my 18 yr old daughter's hair look beautiful.  Amla Oil made my hair STINK like crazy but I found a substitution which is Amla Powder. 
Aphogee serum made my hair as greasy as Fonzi 
Paul Mitchell's mousse (the one that smells like heavenly coconuts) gave me the biggest afro in the world LOL
Catwalk Curls Rock Conditioner - way too expensive and my hair felt heavy and gross. I gave it away.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yup, I agree with Lexi. Pink Lotion should go bye-bye, it always left my hair weighed down and stiff, regardless of the amount! 

Tresemme's Thermal Creations Curl Activator Spray. It was from their thermal creations line, so it was to be used with heat. Thank God I stopped after the first curl. It left my one curl crispy and smelling like burnt turkey... not a keeper 


And I think hairspray in general lol. It might work for those with less melanin, and maybe a few of y'all, but that's a definite NEVER for me.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anything that Hollywood beauty makes sucks!!!!erplexed for my hair at least


----------



## Nikki4ny (Jul 2, 2008)

Kinky Curly -Knot Today 
Kinky Curly - Curling Custard

I tried to make them work but they always left my hair very dry and straw feeling.  Can't explain...no likey  Just not for me.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2008)

Softsheen Carson Optimum Oil Conditioner--STAY AWAY!!!! 5 months and NUMEROUS deep conditions, steam treatments, co washes, hardcore proteins, light proteins, clarifyings and chelatings later, my hair is STILL effed up. My texture changed (for the worse) my hair is dull and BREAKING! The breakage won't freakin stop! It all happened after I used this devil in a yellow tube.

Stay away from that crap! When you see it in the store, knock it off the shelves, cover your hair and RUN for dear life!!!!


----------



## berry87 (Jul 2, 2008)

lexi84 said:


> Dr. Miracle's whole line!!!!   Its pure crap to me.
> 
> Pink Lotion...I dont know if this has worked for some people, but it REALLY makes my hair feel like sand paper.




Yes!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess it's too late to say Rio, huh?


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jul 2, 2008)

What about that African Pride line? Or African Royale? Those products are a bunch of ish!


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 2, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> I guess it's too late to say Rio, huh?


Oh who can forget Rio!!!!!!!  Turned my aunt's hair green! I am so glad my mom waited to let my aunt buy it first before trying that mess!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> What about that African Pride line? Or African Royale? Those products are a bunch of ish!


 
My Mom using African Pride products and it works for her and my daughters. It doesn't work for me.


----------



## eshille (Jul 2, 2008)

Everything Zen said:


> Oh who can forget Rio!!!!!!!  Turned my aunt's hair green! I am so glad my mom waited to let my aunt buy it first before trying that mess!


 

 I had great success w/Rio...loved it...no problemo's...nada. I was crushed when they took it off the market and suprised @ all the negative feedback.

Every head of hair is truly different...


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 2, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> What about that African Pride line? Or African Royale? Those products are a bunch of ish!


IA, both left my hair itchy as hell and I got 2 full bottles I got to use up


----------



## Mimi22 (Jul 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Softsheen Carson Optimum Oil Conditioner--STAY AWAY!!!! 5 months and NUMEROUS deep conditions, steam treatments, co washes, hardcore proteins, light proteins, clarifyings and chelatings later, my hair is STILL effed up. My texture changed (for the worse) my hair is dull and BREAKING! The breakage won't freakin stop! It all happened after I used this devil in a yellow tube.
> 
> *Stay away from that crap! When you see it in the store, knock it off the shelves, cover your hair and RUN for dear life!!!!*


----------



## hrtbndr21 (Jul 2, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> I guess it's too late to say Rio, huh?



Why you gotta bring up Rio?  I fell for that mess in the 8th grade after begging and begging my dad to buy it for me. Oh some of the pictures from that era will never see the light of day. 

I'll add Garnier Fructis Soft Curl Cream to the list.  Left my hair a greasy and tangled mess.  You know what I take it back ANYTHING from Garnier Fructis is a no for me.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 2, 2008)

> You know what I take it back ANYTHING from Garnier Fructis is a no for me




Oooh, I second that! I bought HH Hello Hydration and compared it to Garnier Fructis' Moisture Works line a few months ago. HH definitely won by a landslide, I had slip from it, and Garnier left my hair dry, knotted, no slip. If you want your hair effed up and nasty, Garnier's your best bet! Terrible


----------



## Neith (Jul 2, 2008)

hrtbndr21 said:


> Why you gotta bring up Rio?  I fell for that mess in the 8th grade after begging and begging my dad to buy it for me. Oh some of the pictures from that era will never see the light of day.
> 
> I'll add *Garnier Fructis Soft Curl Cream* to the list.  Left my hair a greasy and tangled mess.  You know what I take it back ANYTHING from Garnier Fructis is a no for me.



WHAAAAAAT???

I love that stuff.  So much slip!  So much moisture!  So yummy smelling!

The rest of the line rates from bad to okay, but the soft curl cream is one of the best products I've tried for my hair.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nikki4ny said:


> Kinky Curly -Knot Today
> *Kinky Curly - Curling Custard*
> 
> I tried to make them work but they always left my hair very dry and straw feeling. Can't explain...no likey Just not for me.


 
second that i put it in my daughters hair it was all sticky and gross and cruchy like she hadn't washed her hair in the 5 years she's been alive it was really nasty after that I didn't even put it in my hair!! thank god a friend gave it to me <should've been my first clue!!!>


----------



## vikkisecret (Jul 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Softsheen Carson Optimum Oil Conditioner--STAY AWAY!!!! 5 months and NUMEROUS deep conditions, steam treatments, co washes, hardcore proteins, light proteins, clarifyings and chelatings later, my hair is STILL effed up. My texture changed (for the worse) my hair is dull and BREAKING! The breakage won't freakin stop! It all happened after I used this devil in a yellow tube.
> 
> Stay away from that crap! When you see it in the store, knock it off the shelves, cover your hair and RUN for dear life!!!!


 

Haha I had the same experience with this stuff! I was completely annoyed..just made my hair stiff greasy, hard, and NOT moisturized at all.

Umm sorry folks but NEXXUS does nothing for my hair especially Humectress.  Made my hair feel gummy or coated...I am in love though with emergencee!


----------



## monikr (Jul 2, 2008)

lexi84 said:


> Dr. Miracle's whole line!!!!  Its pure crap to me.
> 
> Pink Lotion...I dont know if this has worked for some people, but it REALLY makes my hair feel like sand paper.


 


Ditto. Some ladies may like the relaxer, but IMO the whole line should be tossed.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 2, 2008)

twinkletoes17 said:


> Oooh, I second that! I bought HH Hello Hydration and compared it to Garnier Fructis' Moisture Works line a few months ago. HH definitely won by a landslide, I had slip from it, and Garnier left my hair dry, knotted, no slip. If you want your hair effed up and nasty, Garnier's your best bet! Terrible


 
I third that ! Don't like Garnier anything. It left my hair so dry and not cute. Motions is a joke too, as far as I'm concerned. If I even see those Lakers colored bottles my hair gets nervous. 

Now, to answer the OP's question and not just list the things that don't work for me, Tresemme Moist Curls (or something like that) Conditioner did not leave my curls moist. I could literally HEAR my hair all day yesterday . I usually don't return stuff, but that went right back to the store.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think Tresemme should be added to the OUT list too lol. I used the Thermal Creations Heat Tamer Spray, a heat protectent, I didn't like it much. Cathy Howse's Dew does way better as a protectent than Tresemme, and it gives way more shine and bounce too.

Then, there's the Touchable Curls Shaping Milk from their curl care. Didn't like it either. I guess I expected too much from this one. It didn't even define my waves not to talk of actually curling them! I still have an untouched bottle in my closet, maybe I should put it on eBay....

No-no to the Heat Tamer Spray and Shaping Milk


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Jul 2, 2008)

Burt Bee's More Moisture Raspberry and Brazilnut Shampoo and Conditioner...

The supposedly moisturizing shampoo left my (hour long coconut milk) prepoo'ed hair dry as hell and the conditioner did nothing about it. So I had to call in my reinforcements , NTM saved the day :hero:


----------



## d-rock (Jul 2, 2008)

lexi84 said:


> Dr. Miracle's whole line!!!!   Its pure crap to me.
> 
> * Pink Lotion*...I dont know if this has worked for some people, but it REALLY makes my hair feel like sand paper.




Hellzz yes... that needs to be at the top. That whole line of Pink stuff is crap.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 2, 2008)

d-rock said:


> Hellzz yes... that needs to be at the top. *That whole line of Pink stuff is crap.*




Pink secretions from the loins of satan himself that stuff needs t/b relabeled as hair kryptonite.


----------



## Diamond48 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've tried Ms. Jessies and cannot understand these products. I did use the Meringue for a big Afro-this stuff lends lots of volume. But the other products I just cannot figure them out. I guess its just not for my hair. I also had no luck with Kinky Curly Custard. I've read and read posts on how to use this stuff to no avail. The big jars are lasting for years since I use them for twists and I don't wear twists all that often because they take me too long and I'm busy. 

Lately I've been having great results with, believe it or not, the Sunsilk products in the green bottles for frizz. My wash and gos are looking shiny and soft. I don't understand how a product you can buy at Wal-Mart so cheap can work so much better than these products that are hyped and sold for $$$$$$$. I guess its just my hair. 

Everyone must learn for themselves. It seems like we all have unique and different hair on our heads. My stylist comments on mine as being silky fine but packed in so tight with many multiple strands coming out of each follicle. It sometimes scares her. I'm not kidding. She gets all upset when she looks at my hair. This is real. My Mom used to hit me over the head with the brush and complain complain complain when she had to comb it. 

I'm not calling Ms. Jessie and Kinky-Curly a fraud because they do work on some people but certainly not me.


----------



## Filmatic (Jul 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> [/B]
> 
> Pink secretions from the loins of satan himself that stuff needs t/b relabeled as hair kryptonite.



I agree. Along with Pump it Up. I hate the Optimum Oil Therapy line.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Jul 2, 2008)

Nikki4ny said:


> Kinky Curly -Knot Today
> Kinky Curly - Curling Custard
> 
> I tried to make them work but they always left my hair very dry and straw feeling. Can't explain...no likey Just not for me.


 
If used with the Spiral Spritz (instead of the Knot Today) you won't get that sticky dry feeling.

I tried using it with their leave in (as well as my own) and my hair was a hot sticky mess. So I washed and left that stuff alone.

Then I got bored and decided I should try it again (after a few months) and accidently used the spiral spritz (instead of the knot today) and I loved the results. My hair had a soft hold and it was really shiny. 



BostonMaria said:


> These products aren't frauds, they just didn't work for me:
> Miss Jessie's whole line did nothing for me. But that's just me, it made my 18 yr old daughter's hair look beautiful. Amla Oil made my hair STINK like crazy but I found a substitution which is Amla Powder.
> Aphogee serum made my hair as greasy as Fonzi
> Paul Mitchell's mousse (the one that smells like heavenly coconuts) gave me the biggest afro in the world LOL
> Catwalk Curls Rock Conditioner - way too expensive and my hair felt heavy and gross. I gave it away.


 
I second the Ms. Jessie's! That crap gave me a serious rash! Felt like my scalp was on :heated:


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Jul 2, 2008)

ITA with everybody that said Luster's Pink oil and the Soft Sheen carson oil therapy. Palmer's coconut Oil hair milk. While it moisturized it beaded up in my hair and I spend days picking out these little white gel looking beds.


----------



## d-rock (Jul 2, 2008)

ButterCaramel said:


> ITA with everybody that said Luster's Pink oil and the Soft Sheen carson oil therapy. Palmer's coconut Oil hair milk. While it moisturized it beaded up in my hair and I spend days picking out these little white gel looking beds.



I picked that up yesterday in a BSS and put it back when I saw "petrolatum and mineral oil." I think it has potential, but that need to reformulate it. Didn't look like it would spread nicely in my crazy mixed texture hair. Oh that Palmer's Deep Conditioner, was a no go for me too. My hair felt hard after using it once and I had to get my HE HH to fix it.


----------



## d-rock (Jul 2, 2008)

Eisani said:


> [/b]
> 
> Pink secretions from the loins of satan himself that stuff needs t/b relabeled as hair kryptonite.



OMG yes... My mom swore by this stuff when I was a child. My hair did better when I started throwing the bottles away a week after she bought them.


----------



## Determined22 (Jul 2, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> What about that African Pride line? Or African Royale? Those products are a bunch of ish!


 
African Pride braid spray was great for my hair...kept my hair moisturized and I retained a lot of length when i came out of my braids.

I do agree with the Optium Oil stuff...what a mess!


----------



## queenbee8687 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hair mayonnaise.  

This did not work for me at all.

It gave me soooo much dandruff.

Pink Lotion is also a mess and the Motions Hair lotion smelt amazing but left my hair brittle and dry.


----------



## R4L (Jul 2, 2008)

Miss Jessie's did NOT work for my curls.  I didn't like the smell, the feel, it left my hair crunchie and greasy and frizzy.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 2, 2008)

Perm Repair...I forget who makes it.
My sister used this all the time when she was in high school. I would sneak and use her products. I remember my hair kept breaking off and so was hers. I tried again as an adult (before finding LCHF), and it was doing the same thing.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 2, 2008)

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Perm Repair...I forget who makes it.
> My sister used this all the time when she was in high school. I would sneak and use her products. I remember my hair kept breaking off and so was hers. I tried again as an adult (before finding LCHF), and it was doing the same thing.






Here it is....its a proline product


----------



## d-rock (Jul 2, 2008)

All those multicolored bottles of "grease." Yuck.


----------



## Bigmommah (Jul 2, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> I guess it's too late to say Rio, huh?



It is never too late to put that crap on front street. To this day I'm surprised I have any hair at all.


----------



## Eisani (Jul 2, 2008)

Filmatic said:


> I agree. Along with *Pump it Up*. I hate the Optimum Oil Therapy line.


 
Pure hell in a bottle. It doesn't even SMELL kosher. Barf.


----------



## Queen V (Jul 2, 2008)

None of mine are really frauds, since there are people who've had success with them, but not me...

1) Anything from Garnier Fructis.  I swear my hair starts racing off of my head within moments of seeing those green bottles. 
2) Anything from Motions.  Shine and faux-healthy looking hair...followed by breakage, breakage, breakage.
3) Anything from Nexxus.  It just leaves weight on my hair, doesn't do a thing for it.
4) Pink Lotion.  I have no words regarding pink lotion.
5) Optimum Oil Therapy.  More like Optimum Oil Hair Sabotage.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 2, 2008)

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Perm Repair...I forget who makes it.
> My sister used this all the time when she was in high school. I would sneak and use her products. I remember my hair kept breaking off and so was hers. I tried again as an adult (before finding LCHF), and it was doing the same thing.



same thing.                                 



Here it is....its a proline product



 
OMG, I so remember Perm Repair.  I used it when I had a relaxer and it did nothing, well, actually my hair started breaking off. erplexed


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 2, 2008)

Queen V said:


> None of mine are really frauds, since there are people who've had success with them, but not me...
> 
> 1) Anything from Garnier Fructis.  I swear my hair starts racing off of my head within moments of seeing those green bottles.
> 2) *Anything from Motions.  Shine and faux-healthy looking hair...followed by breakage, breakage, breakage.
> ...



ITA....The only exception in the motions line is the silk protein conditioner.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry I've been away guys... I had to go to work and cook dinner for my family tonight so my mom wouldn't have to do it 

I haven't read the  whole thread yet, but I definitely aggree with some I have read such as Dr. Miracles and the "infamous" Pink Lotion lol. I'm so glad I found out about this site and have learned about quality products


----------



## cieramichele (Jul 2, 2008)

That wash and curl shampoo


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 2, 2008)

twinkletoes17 said:


> Oooh, I second that! I bought HH Hello Hydration and compared it to Garnier Fructis' Moisture Works line a few months ago. HH definitely won by a landslide, I had slip from it, and Garnier left my hair dry, knotted, no slip. If you want your hair effed up and nasty, Garnier's your best bet! Terrible


 

yup!! I do like their serum and their volume spray but other than that, GF is a BIG no-no  my mom STILL uses their stuff thinking that it's got all of this great nutrients for her hair and she won't listen to me!


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 2, 2008)

vikkisecret said:


> Haha I had the same experience with this stuff! I was completely annoyed..just made my hair stiff greasy, hard, and NOT moisturized at all.
> 
> Umm sorry folks but *NEXXUS does nothing for my hair especially Humectress. *Made my hair feel gummy or coated...I am in love though with emergencee!


 
Same here! I thought I was the only one!!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jul 2, 2008)

any Garnier styling products...their conditioners are great and even some of their poos, but it took me a long time to figure out that *nothing *in their styling line would work for me...

Pretty much any product that claims to fight reversion (with the exception of sabino and, in some cases, aveda anti-humectant). None of that ish works and I've wasted tons of $$ on this stuff

Lustrasilk cholesterol (don't remember which version). Hated it!! My worst detangling experience *EVER*!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 2, 2008)

*I cannot say fraud for any product I've tried because what works for some may not work for others..but the John Frida{whatever..Freida, friedup, feedup} does nothing for my frizz.*


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 2, 2008)

[*quote=BrooklynSouth;4954133]I cannot say fraud for any product I've tried because what works for some may not work for others..but the John Frida{whatever..Freida, friedup, feedup} does nothing for my frizz.[/quote]

* you are sooo funny! I love reading your posts lol


----------



## janaq2003 (Jul 2, 2008)

Garnier Leave in made my hair feel like straw!


----------



## caramelma (Jul 5, 2008)

CHI SILK INFUSIONS. 100% CRAP.


----------



## HairBarbie (Jul 5, 2008)

The Neutrogena Triple Moisture line. The products seems to leave the hair as soon as you rinse it out. The leave in never worked either, it left my hair dry.


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 5, 2008)

Luscious850 said:


> IA, both left my hair itchy as hell and I got 2 full bottles I got to use up


 

Never left my hair moist, dried it to the bone!


----------



## holland (Jul 5, 2008)

Kinky Curly Curling Custard-Left my hair as sticky as fly paper and shrivelederplexed


----------



## aloof one (Jul 5, 2008)

Ellin LaVar textures

The masque was awful. It did nothing. Worse, it smelled like Dishwashing Liquid.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 5, 2008)

HairBarbie said:


> The Neutrogena Triple Moisture line. The products seems to leave the hair as soon as you rinse it out. The leave in never worked either, it left my hair dry.




Awww, I've been hearing a lot of good rave about NTM leave-in. I was actually looking for it a two days ago, I guess I'll have to further my research


----------



## HairBarbie (Jul 5, 2008)

twinkletoes17 said:


> Awww, I've been hearing a lot of good rave about NTM leave-in. I was actually looking for it a two days ago, I guess I'll have to further my research



It works for some and not for others. It might work on your hair, I hope you don't change your mind because of my post.


----------



## natstar (Jul 5, 2008)

Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1-left my hair sticky and it didn't feel moisturized

Organix conditioner- left my hair feeling coated and dry- I may try again but clarify or use this for detangling purposes only


----------



## mango387 (Jul 5, 2008)

Eisani said:


> [/B]
> 
> Pink secretions from the loins of satan himself that stuff needs t/b relabeled as hair kryptonite.



You have a way with words.


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 5, 2008)

Everything Zen said:


> Oh who can forget Rio!!!!!!!  *Turned my* aunt's *hair green*! I am so glad my mom waited to let my aunt buy it first before trying that mess!



Girl!...thing happened to me. I wanted to get out from using a relaxer so bad..I had the nerve to try it *again* when they  changed it or renamed it Copa. Oh the memories......


----------



## BlairWaldorf (Jul 5, 2008)

janaq2003 said:


> Garnier Leave in made my hair feel like straw!


  Same here , it made my hair looks goo-ish


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 5, 2008)

My natural hair hated Garnier too! Haven't even thought about it since.

Lets see what else... Pink lotion sucked, Motions anything sucks, ORS Olive Oil lotion did nothing for me...I guess thats it for what I've tried.

ETA: I DID try the soft curl cream on my texlaxed hair and it was an awful, sticky, gummy mess!


----------



## Hair Peace (Jul 6, 2008)

OMG! This thread has me laughing so hard I'm in tears!


----------



## aloof one (Jul 6, 2008)

caramelma said:


> CHI SILK INFUSIONS. 100% CRAP.



BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
BoooooooooOOOO!
Get off the stage and quit lyin on that liquid gold!
JUST KIDDING!
But seriously... how did you use it? What kind of hair do you have? Were you using it with heat or airdrying, and how did you do it?


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 6, 2008)

Hair Peace said:


> OMG! This thread has me laughing so hard I'm in tears!


 
Same here! I appreciate that you ladies are giving your thoughts but this thread has been so funny!


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Jul 6, 2008)

*Blasphemy!*




HairBarbie said:


> The Neutrogena Triple Moisture line. The products seems to leave the hair as soon as you rinse it out. The leave in never worked either, it left my hair dry.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Jul 6, 2008)

*Add Texture and Tones to the Soft Sheen pile of crap. I used a dark brown rinse, it was RED. TO make matters worse, went to bed without a scarf...woke up, thought I was bleeding because RED rinse was EVERYWHERE. If the police came in they would have thought it was a murder scene.*



tiffers said:


> Softsheen Carson Optimum Oil Conditioner--STAY AWAY!!!! 5 months and NUMEROUS deep conditions, steam treatments, co washes, hardcore proteins, light proteins, clarifyings and chelatings later, my hair is STILL effed up. My texture changed (for the worse) my hair is dull and BREAKING! The breakage won't freakin stop! It all happened after I used this devil in a yellow tube.
> 
> Stay away from that crap! When you see it in the store, knock it off the shelves, cover your hair and RUN for dear life!!!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 6, 2008)

Nubianqt said:


> ETA: I DID try the soft curl cream on my texlaxed hair and it was an awful, sticky, gummy mess!



Seriously, from the consistency of that crap, you'd think somebody sneezed in the container.  

ok, I'm shocked that the fraudiest of frauds hasn't been listed.

WILD GROWTH OIL

I been using it twice a week for 3+ years now and ain't nothing near wild growth happening.  It is however, the only oil that doesn't just sit on my hair so it's a staple, but they know good and well they lied coming up with the name.


----------



## crumbling_images (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm calling out all natural shampoos. I haven't found one that has not dried & tangled my hair. Natural conditoners/moisturizers are easy to find; but, shampoos on the other hand (for me) are a big headache. I'm to the point where I will not try another again. 

The following products may work for you but they totally, completely, and utterly sucked the life outta my hair:

Aubrey Organics White Camellia Ultra Smoothing Shampoo
Treasured Locks HumiNature Mosturizing Shampoo
Treasured Locks Silky Salon Smoothing Shampoo
Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass
MyHoney Child HoneyNutt Scalp Cleanser
MyHoney Child Organic Shea Butter Scalp Cleanser
Nacidit Coconut Shampoo
Eluecnce Moisture Benefits Shampoo


----------



## ajacks (Jul 6, 2008)

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Perm Repair...I forget who makes it.
> My sister used this all the time when she was in high school. I would sneak and use her products. I remember my hair kept breaking off and so was hers. I tried again as an adult (before finding LCHF), and it was doing the same thing.


 


Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Here it is....its a proline product


 
I am hesitant to call any products fraud just b/c it didn't work for me, but in the case of Perm Repair I must agree this crap sucks!!!!


----------



## Arcadian (Jul 6, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Anything that Hollywood beauty makes sucks!!!!erplexed for my hair at least



I gotta agree.  I tried their carrot oil and had big snow flakes in my hair (wth??)  Once I left it alone, I had no more snow!

-A


----------



## angelbaby (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree about the quality with every product posted in this thread, with the exception of Elucence.  My list:

1.NTM
2.That Pink Oil Sheen or Lotion -STAY FAAAAR AWAY!
3.Aubrey Organics shampoos-  The GPB was the only one product in their line that was any good.
4. Any type of hair grease.
5. The old Wanakee products eventually rob your hair of moisture due to the excessive coating.
6. Affirm Relaxer- eventually this stuff will make your hair fall out by the roots.  You won't notice it at first, but you will notice your hair getting thinner....then you'll switch.

7. Practically any haircare product geared specifically towards African Americans.
8.  Practically any all natural hair product, even the ones that are raved about on this board.


----------



## _belle (Jul 6, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> 7. Practically any haircare product geared specifically towards African Americans.



*girl YES!!!!!!!! I didn't want to go there, but MOST of "our" products are fawkin CRAP!!!!!  pardon my french, but folks looks at me crazy when I skip over the "ethnic hair care" aisle. there is NO WAY, absolutely NO WAY i can go back to that stuff. it is just BAD! not saying EVERYTHING, but most of the "greases", "pomades", "waxs". . . and NOTHING irks me like seein "oil misturizing/er" ANYTHING. . . u must think imma FOOL!!!!! but NO MORE!!!!*


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 6, 2008)

Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Perm Repair...I forget who makes it.
> My sister used this all the time when she was in high school. I would sneak and use her products. I remember my hair kept breaking off and so was hers. I tried again as an adult (before finding LCHF), and it was doing the same thing.





Ms.Puffy_Brown said:


> Here it is....its a proline product



Oooh, girl, you took me BACK!!!!!!!!    

I remember using that stuff like it was the holy grail back in the day - could never figure out why I was using up all of this stuff to 'repair' my hair, and it still felt like dead hay and broke any time the wind blew!!!!!!! 

I'm almost scared to look at the ingredients!  



_belle said:


> *girl YES!!!!!!!! I didn't want to go there, but MOST of "our" products are fawkin CRAP!!!!!  pardon my french, but folks looks at me crazy when I skip over the "ethnic hair care" aisle. there is NO WAY, absolutely NO WAY i can go back to that stuff. it is just BAD! not saying EVERYTHING, but most of the "greases", "pomades", "waxs". . . and NOTHING irks me like seein "oil misturizing/er" ANYTHING. . . u must think imma FOOL!!!!! but NO MORE!!!!*



Yeah - the more I learn, the sadder the state of the black hair 'care' market is .....  *sigh*


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 6, 2008)

Anything geared specifically towards "black" hair or is commonly found in your local BSS.  The only exception (for me -- I know some people hate it) is CON shampoo, green bottle.  It really leaves my hair feeling nice and moisturized though I'm sure it's loaded with crap.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 6, 2008)

twinkletoes17 said:


> I think Tresemme should be added to the OUT list too lol. I used the Thermal Creations Heat Tamer Spray, a heat protectent, I didn't like it much. Cathy Howse's Dew does way better as a protectent than Tresemme, and it gives way more shine and bounce too.
> 
> Then, there's the Touchable Curls Shaping Milk from their curl care. Didn't like it either. I guess I expected too much from this one. It didn't even define my waves not to talk of actually curling them! I still have an untouched bottle in my closet, maybe I should put it on eBay....
> 
> No-no to the Heat Tamer Spray and Shaping Milk


 
I agree with this. I didn't like Mane N Tail either......made my hair feel like sand paper.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 6, 2008)

tnorenberg said:


> Girl!...thing happened to me. I wanted to get out from using a relaxer so bad..I had the nerve to try it *again* when they changed it or renamed it Copa. Oh the memories......


 
Oh yeah, Copa was some crap too, I can't believe I ordered that!


----------



## princcessnadia (Jul 6, 2008)

My mother uses Motions her hair is beautiful!! She came to visit me and bought some for me I used it and my hair was dry as @#$! Definantly not for me!!!


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 7, 2008)

HairBarbie said:


> The Neutrogena Triple Moisture line. The products seems to leave the hair as soon as you rinse it out. The leave in never worked either, it left my hair dry.


 

THANK YOU!! I thought I was the ONLY one!!! I just don't understand how this can work so well for some people's hair.. it dries mine out alot... I do really like the serum though!


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 7, 2008)

ayjacks said:


> I am hesitant to call any products fraud just b/c it didn't work for me, *but in the case of Perm Repair I must agree this crap sucks!!!!*


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 7, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> I agree about the quality with every product posted in this thread, with the exception of Elucence. My list:
> 
> 1.NTM
> 2.That Pink Oil Sheen or Lotion -STAY FAAAAR AWAY!
> ...


 

which relaxer is best?


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 7, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Anything geared specifically towards "black" hair or is commonly found in your local BSS. The only exception (for me -- I know some people hate it) is CON shampoo, green bottle. *It really leaves my hair feeling nice and moisturized though I'm sure it's loaded with crap.*







that almost made me choke on my own saliva!


----------



## straightlovely (Jul 7, 2008)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Oh yeah, Copa was some crap too, I can't believe I ordered that!



omg that stuff made my hair break off sooooo badly!!1 me and my mom thought it looked so cool. I think it was my freshman year of highschool. my hair went downhill soon after!!


----------



## alundra (Jul 7, 2008)

Hair grease never worked for me. It does nothing to my hair but just sit on it. 

Same thing with my mother's hair too.


----------



## Extremus (Jul 7, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *I cannot say fraud for any product I've tried because what works for some may not work for others..but the John Frida*{whatever..Freida, friedup, feedup}*does nothing for my frizz.*





What about DooGro?


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jul 7, 2008)

Pink oil was my Ishhh!!!! I used that stuff everyday back in high school and had no problems with my hair!  But Today I just don't like greasy hair and my natural hair is very picky in what I can and cannot use LOL!!!!


----------



## lunabelle (Jul 7, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> I guess it's too late to say Rio, huh?


OMGoodness! I remember this! My mom used this and it left her with a bald spot Thank goodness it grew back


----------



## d-rock (Jul 7, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> I agree about the quality with every product posted in this thread, with the exception of Elucence.  My list:
> 
> 1.NTM
> 2.That Pink Oil Sheen or Lotion -STAY FAAAAR AWAY!
> ...



Um.... yes yes yes yes yes yes yes....Just looking at the ingredient lists on those products you can tell they're all the same they just put them in different bottles with different labels. Same ish by a different name, I always say.


----------



## xxCami (Jul 7, 2008)

JCoily said:


> Seriously, from the consistency of that crap, you'd think somebody sneezed in the container.
> 
> ok, I'm shocked that the fraudiest of frauds hasn't been listed.
> 
> ...


 
OMG.. this is the funniest post yet .. 
im crying here at work!


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 7, 2008)

*I'm sorry to say this, but Aveda Dry Remedy Conditioner ... 'twas not the remedy for my dry hair. *


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Jul 7, 2008)

wouldn't call these frauds but my hair laughs at these products 

Herbal Essence products 
Noodlehead 
ORS Hair Mayo 
Tressemme styling products 
Garnier shampoos - makes my hair crisp  ( It loves the leave ins though) 
Bergamot grease 
Gentle Treatment relaxer 
Giovanni products 
V05 shampoos and conditioners


----------



## 2themax (Jul 22, 2008)

lexi84 said:


> Dr. Miracle's whole line!!!!   Its pure crap to me.
> 
> Pink Lotion...I dont know if this has worked for some people, but it REALLY makes my hair feel like sand paper.




Totally agree!  Nothing worked.  Sure, the scalp, "tingled" but that was only due to the peppermint oil in it.  It wasn't due to the hair growing!!! I was so mad that I wasted my money, time and hopes erplexed  Never again!


----------



## Bublin (Jul 22, 2008)

Profective breakfree Leave-in.
Its like gummy glue in a pot.  
I can't believe anyone would re-purchase this.
Made my hair sticky as hell.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 22, 2008)

Bublin said:


> Profective breakfree Leave-in.
> Its like gummy glue in a pot.
> I can't believe anyone would re-purchase this.
> Made my hair sticky as hell.


My hair loves Breakfree!

-Humectress  UGH, no moisture at all
-rusk sensories smoother left my hair a sticky mess
-V05 conditioners my hair laughed at this stuff
-NTM mask,


----------



## bluevalentine (Jul 22, 2008)

JCoily said:


> Seriously, from the consistency of that crap, you'd think somebody sneezed in the container.
> 
> ok, I'm shocked that the fraudiest of frauds hasn't been listed.
> 
> ...


 


WGO is my stuff now! but i got to agree with you, the name is very misleading. no wild growth happened to me and i have been an avid user for about 2 years.


----------



## MissTical (Jul 22, 2008)

Lady Velvet Relaxers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilBrownied (Jul 22, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> *Burt Bee's More Moisture Raspberry and Brazilnut Shampoo and Conditioner...*
> 
> The supposedly moisturizing shampoo left my (hour long coconut milk) prepoo'ed hair dry as hell and the conditioner did nothing about it. So I had to call in my reinforcements , NTM saved the day :hero:


 
You read my mind!! Before I found LHCF, I was trying to be all natural and stuff. I stood for it's dry-making and non-lathering *ish for too long!!


----------



## Solitude (Jul 22, 2008)

lexi84 said:


> Dr. Miracle's whole line!!!!   Its pure crap to me.
> 
> Pink Lotion...I dont know if this has worked for some people, but it REALLY makes my hair feel like sand paper.



Dr Miracle's is crap, but Pink Moisturizer Lotion worked wonders on my hair back when I was younger and natural. It made my hair stay straight between being pressed and it also works on my niece's natural hair. Haven't used it in years though, because it is VERY heavy


----------



## Solitude (Jul 22, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Anything geared specifically towards "black" hair or is commonly found in your local BSS.  The only exception (for me -- I know some people hate it) is CON shampoo, green bottle.  It really leaves my hair feeling nice and moisturized though I'm sure it's loaded with crap.




Sadly, this is sooo true. I went to the BSS today and just walked around looking at all that crap. All I bought was a brush and a satin scarf. After finding LHCF, I just couldn't do it to myself!

Biggest fraud: Soft & Beautiful


----------



## poookie (Jul 22, 2008)

motions hairdress = broke my hair OFF.

optimum's entire line.  the whole thing.  the bodifying relaxer did not process my hair at all; the oil therapy line is very drying and does nothing for my hair...  all it does is add grease, and weigh the hair down.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 22, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> which relaxer is best?



IMO, Phyto Specific is the BEST. The first clue?? THEY DON'T SELL IT AT THE BEAUTY SUPPLY STORE! 

http://www.phyto-usa.com/products.asp


----------



## tocktick (Jul 23, 2008)

AvaSpeaks said:


> What about that *African Pride* line? Or African Royale? Those products are a bunch of ish!



i think this brand makes a shea butter creme that is just f'ing disgusting! singularly the worst product that i have ever used.

ors carrot oil - made my hair feel weird and kind of filmy.


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 21, 2008)

What about the Doo Gro line? Anybody? I am obviously gonna have to go on ebay and find this MegaTek stuff, but Doo Gro is so much more accessible... Anyone have any input on Doo Gro?


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 21, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Softsheen Carson Optimum Oil Conditioner--STAY AWAY!!!! 5 months and NUMEROUS deep conditions, steam treatments, co washes, hardcore proteins, light proteins, clarifyings and chelatings later, my hair is STILL effed up. My texture changed (for the worse) my hair is dull and BREAKING! The breakage won't freakin stop! It all happened after I used this devil in a yellow tube.
> 
> Stay away from that crap! When you see it in the store, knock it off the shelves, cover your hair and RUN for dear life!!!!


 

Softsheen needs an ass-kickin' over this one.  I don't know what else they put in that bottle, but it made suds when I put the "Oil" on my hair.  I threw it away after one use!


----------



## sylver2 (Aug 21, 2008)

PERM REPAIR
INFUSIUM anything
KEMI OYL
PANTENE SHAMPOO
CHI SILK INFUSION


----------



## yokoyokogirl (Aug 21, 2008)

Anything by Motions
Kemi-oyl
Anything by Pantene
and John Frieda was also bad for me...

My mom always used the old huge jar of Blue Magic to press and put in my wet hair as a kid. I hate that stuff now due to bad memories.

I really really really wanted Rio when I was younger but mom didn't let me get it...luck for me, they came out with the fraud not long after.


----------



## cocoaluv (Aug 21, 2008)

sylver2 said:


> PERM REPAIR
> INFUSIUM anything
> KEMI OYL
> PANTENE SHAMPOO
> *CHI SILK INFUSION*


Question whats wrong with Chi Silk INfusion?


----------



## envybeauty (Aug 21, 2008)

clutch your pearls ladies:

CON shampoo

That crap did nothing for my hair.  No slip nada. Dried me out.  I poured it out and used it like hand soap



All others have already been outed (motions, infusium, optimum)


----------



## ebonimama (Aug 21, 2008)

Queen Helene's Cholestral as a deep conditioner does absolutely nothing for my hair.


----------



## Chasity (Aug 21, 2008)

Carol's Daughter Products..All that I have used from the Rosemary Sea Moss Shampoo to the Hair Balm is a Mess!!! I wasted my money but I do like the Mimosa Hair Honey...And I agree with everyone concerning the Perm Repair, I used that back in the day and it did not repair my perm but it did break off my ends!!


----------



## dcprdiva (Aug 21, 2008)

Pink Lotion is just a waste of matter
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk - poured down the toilet!
Aqua Net Hair Spray from back in the day -- LOL!!!
Mizani Botanoil - Makes my scalp cakey like frosting!!!

KeraCare Hair Spray - yuck -doesn't work - I don't use much hair spray, but when I do, I use Aveda -its the bomb - not sticky!!


----------



## Amerie123 (Aug 23, 2008)

i would definitely, definitely have to agree with all of you who say NOOOOO to:

Dr. Miracle's whole line, and Pink oil. Ugh, ladies, don't do it, do not buy these things. Dr. Miracle and Pink oil made my hair dry and just left a nasty texture.


----------



## sillygirl82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Luster's Pink Oil!! Just nasty.
DooGro: made me break out.
Black and Sassy: too greasy and just sits on the hair.
Carol's Daughter Hair Balm: too thick and just sits on hair.

I agree with the part about most products directed toward black women.  It's like they want our hair to fall out.  What are they thinking when they are concocting that crap in their labs?


----------



## Jade Feria (Aug 23, 2008)

*Any product for which the name is misspelled on purpose (I refuse to buy those):
Doo Grow
Softee gels
Don't-B-Bald

Pink Oil Moisturizer
All Dax Products
Hollywood Beauty Oils 
A large majority of products "made for Black hair", then have petroleum, mineral oil, and alcohol as the first ingredients*


----------



## sylver2 (Aug 23, 2008)

cocoaluv said:


> Question whats wrong with Chi Silk INfusion?



i tried every which way..on my hair, daughters hair. nothing.  expensive bottle of crap sitting under sink.


----------



## angelbaby (Aug 23, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> which relaxer is best?



Strangely enough it's a cheap one.  The Silk Elements has done wonders for my hair.  My hair stays soft, it doesn't revert, it has has stopped falling out.  I also have little breakage.  My hair is finally at a point where it's past my armpits, even, and not see through.  I have been trying to get my hair to this point for years.  Growing my hair long has never been a problem.  Growing my hair long, even, and thick has been a problem, but not anymore.  The Silk Elements made all the difference in the world for my hair.  I'm just lucky that the products that end up working so well for me are so inexpensive and relatively easy to find.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 24, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Softsheen Carson Optimum Oil Conditioner--STAY AWAY!!!! 5 months and NUMEROUS deep conditions, steam treatments, co washes, hardcore proteins, light proteins, clarifyings and chelatings later, my hair is STILL effed up. My texture changed (for the worse) my hair is dull and BREAKING! The breakage won't freakin stop! It all happened after I used this devil in a yellow tube.
> 
> Stay away from that crap! When you see it in the store, knock it off the shelves, cover your hair and RUN for dear life!!!!


 
I can agree with you on this one. I bought it and used it once, geez my scalp was itching and burning and made my hair glued to my scalp.  I threw it out and use the bottle for my aloe vera gel. Much better.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 24, 2008)

Chasity said:


> Carol's Daughter Products..All that I have used from the Rosemary Sea Moss Shampoo to the Hair Balm is a Mess!!! I wasted my money but I do like the Mimosa Hair Honey...And I agree with everyone concerning the Perm Repair, I used that back in the day and it did not repair my perm but it did break off my ends!!


 
The same shampoo you are referring to, dreadlock my hair and left it hard, and tangles, the leave in conditioner just looked at it, and asked me, what do you want me to do, cause it didn't detange anything. I had to re wash my hair with CON.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 24, 2008)

tocktick said:


> i think this brand makes a shea butter creme that is just f'ing disgusting! singularly the worst product that i have ever used.
> 
> ors carrot oil - made my hair feel weird and kind of filmy.


 

ORS Carrot Oil, flakes on me and just felt wet. When dry it left spots in my head, not good, after I took my scarf off to go to work, I had to spend another 10 mins, just to get this stuff out my head.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 24, 2008)

IG Polisher Hair Gel, it pumps out like a mousse, This didn't do anything for my hair, I was a sucker cause it has aloe vera in it, and the aloe vera plant on the bottle. It just left it wet, and dried stiff but it didn't lay down. Hated IT.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 24, 2008)

I used Doo Gro to grow my edges back, after braids, i didn't have a problem with it. Well take that back, I used it on my scalp and it just made it itch. Then I bought the vitalizer and used on my scalp, it tingles and itch. So I just used it for edges purposely only.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 24, 2008)

sylver2 said:


> i tried every which way..on my hair, daughters hair. nothing. expensive bottle of crap sitting under sink.


 
Co-sign!!! Chi Silk Infusion left my hair looking dull.


----------



## LongHairNWaiting (Aug 27, 2008)

Ladies, Ladies ...lolo  I am at work while reading these post, and I think I am ready to p*ss my pants laughing so hard!  Thank you all ladies for releaving my stress!!

Black Products huh???...<hummmmm.....>


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Aug 27, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Anything geared specifically towards "black" hair or is commonly found in your local BSS.


 

Ditto most of is is total garbage...I feel bad when I see people buying up this stuff...thank goodness for LCHF


----------



## Brown Sugar 86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Pantene ProV, It may work for white girls, but not for me.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Sep 6, 2008)

The Princess said:


> I used Doo Gro to grow my edges back, after braids, i didn't have a problem with it. Well take that back, I used it on my scalp and it just made it itch. Then I bought the vitalizer and used on my scalp, it tingles and itch. So I just used it for edges purposely only.



Sorry, I laughed when I read this lol. Some products are just too good to be true. The name Doo Gro is quite dodgy for me as well, which is why I stay away from it.


I tried Pantene when I was younger. According to my mom it was the old natural/relaxed line. My hair was falling out faster than Donald Trump's. My cousin had long hair past her shoulders. When her mother switched her to Pantene, her hair broke off so badly. It's been like one inch in length and she's been struggling with braids for like a year or two, trying to regrow it. Boooo to Pantene


----------



## Msmia (Sep 6, 2008)

HairBarbie said:


> The Neutrogena Triple Moisture line. The products seems to leave the hair as soon as you rinse it out. The leave in never worked either, it left my hair dry.


 
I must agree.  It did nothing for me.
Agreeing also on Motions Line, and regular suave shampoos and conditioners.  My hair was like no way.


----------



## tish (Sep 7, 2008)

Some of the products in the "Proclaim" line crap!!!


----------



## LaReyna756 (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree--Pink Oil Moisturizer is no good.


----------



## me-T (Sep 7, 2008)

qhemet karkady tea replenishing mist
dries up kinda like a product w/ light hold, yet feels sticky. no actual moisture goin on.


----------



## rainbowknots (Nov 15, 2009)

Bublin said:


> Profective breakfree Leave-in.
> Its like gummy glue in a pot.
> I can't believe anyone would re-purchase this.
> Made my hair sticky as hell.


 Co-signing. That stuff was horrible.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Nov 15, 2009)

Komaza Cleansing Conditioner-Didn't cleanse anything!

Anything ending in "GRO"!


----------



## dynamic1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Pink oil + shea butter = Miss Jessie's curly buttercream.  Seriously, how can your hair be moist yet dry like hay at the same time? I know it works for some people but not moi. 

Anything that requires a heavy shampoo (some cones, waxes) because most shampoo is horrific on my hair.    Harsh shampoo shall not touch my tresses in 2010.


----------



## Princess2010 (Nov 15, 2009)

lexi84 said:


> Dr. Miracle's whole line!!!!  Its pure crap to me.
> 
> Pink Lotion...I dont know if this has worked for some people, but it REALLY makes my hair feel like sand paper.


 
I agree...I remember back in high school my friends and classmates swore by pink lotion. I admit i fell to the temptation of trying it. Lord knows when i first put that stuff in my hair,i washed that crap out with in a second. It felt greasy and wet at the same time. Oh and the Dr miracles burnt my scalp and cause me a lot of build up on my scalp and hair YUCK!!!


----------



## shamarie (Nov 15, 2009)

Years ago, I bought this "so called" moisturizer by Dark N Lovely... It left the  nastiest film on my hair and it was crispy, greazy, stinky, just awfull!!!!! Until this day I have not encountered a product so awfull.  And I Honestly think that it did not have anything to do with my hair type...There is no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone could have like that mess.


----------



## remilaku (Nov 16, 2009)

Jasons moisture shampoo. What moisture?? Where?


----------



## halee_J (Nov 16, 2009)

Thick&Fine said:


> Komaza Cleansing Conditioner-Didn't cleanse anything!
> 
> *Anything ending in "GRO*"!


 
Hear hear!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 16, 2009)

For me? Diva Smooth. That was the worst crap I ever put in my hair!! :hardslap:


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 16, 2009)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I guess it's too late to say Rio, huh?


 
It's NEVER to late to off that ish!!  that was the cause of all my hair falling out!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 16, 2009)

A few more products that so many people seem to live by:

Lacio Lacio Leave-In. Horrible for my hair. No matter how many times I give this an opportunity to work, the worse it gets.

Giovanni Direct Leave-In. Pure trash!!

Neutragena Triple Moisture. I know Sylver2 lives by this product, but it does nothing for my hair except make it hard and straw-like.

I've noticed a pattern here with these leave-ins and so-called "moisturizers". They all are water-based in one form or another. I've noticed that my hair prefers a butter-based moisturizer. No creams. No watery leave-ins. Hairveda's Green Tea Hair Butter is the best for me in terms of really penetrating my scalp and hair shaft and giving my hair the moisture that it desperately needs without weighing my fine strands down.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 16, 2009)

Now I luvs me some Sabino Moisture Block and I would recommend it to anyone who has issues with frizz. But they are not going to convince me that you can swim or shower with it and still not get frizz. 

Also, I'm not buying that the black girl on the flat iron video is not relaxed. which I now can't find anywhere.


----------



## aquajoyice (Nov 16, 2009)

The Rio Hair system back in the day, although my hair didn't turn green it was clearly a waste of money and hair health

Almost all of the Black Hair care products geared for us in that small section of the store. 

All of those Grow your hair fast products in the back of Black Hair care magazines... and I can say that because I have yet to meet anyone that swears by it. 

Pantene, their entire line, LOL! I loved the smell but it never did anything for my hair ever.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Nov 17, 2009)

nappystorm said:


> Now I luvs me some Sabino Moisture Block and I would recommend it to anyone who has issues with frizz. But they are not going to convince me that you can swim or shower with it and still not get frizz.
> 
> Also, I'm not buying that the black girl on the flat iron video is not relaxed. which I now can't find anywhere.



See, this is how we know each head is different. Sabino is the DEVIL to me. It dried out and broke off my hair in 5 days. I had to deep condition and protein to save my poor strands.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 17, 2009)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Anything that Hollywood beauty makes sucks!!!!erplexed for my hair at least




something in there carrot oil/mayonnaise made my mothers hair and mine come out big wads of hair


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Optimum Oil Therapy serum.....GREASE CITY


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> A few more products that so many people seem to live by:
> 
> *Neutragena Triple Moisture. I know Sylver2 lives by this product, but it does nothing for my hair except make it hard and straw-like.*


 
OMG I totally agree! And I was soooo excited about it too. It IMMEDIATELY turned to dull, flyaway, straw city.


----------



## wish4length (Nov 17, 2009)

Did anyone say Copa?

I didn't try it, just felt like it "looked" like a waste of time.......


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 17, 2009)

Yall have pretty much covered the heavy hitters: 
Optimum in the yellow bottle- it took months to get back on track after that puke in a bottle they call moisturizer

Perm Repair- my hair came out in handfuls when I was 12

Kemi Oyl- sat on top of my hair

Pantene for black people, Pantene for white people, Pantene anything actually- I used that mess to wash my pug

White Rain conditioner- donated to the pug

WGO- wild growth lie

Proclaim- whackness in a bottle

Soft Sheen Carson Stay Strong Condish- followed up behind this with a dc and my hair laughed and then proceeded to imitate a board( hard and stick straight) I had to pour straight evoo on my head to be able to comb it. 

Dr Miracles- Dr. Lie 


What I haven't seen mentioned:

Surge- $5 water in a bottle 

Sulphur 8 grease- had me walking around smelling myself for nothing

The relaxer kit at walmart that is two full applications in a box for $5-$6. The 1st time my hair was so underprocessed. 8 weeks later I used the other carton and my scalp was on fire( I NEVER burn) and my hair still looked a hot mess. The next day somebody asked me when I was going to stop stretching my relaxers for 6 months... I used a Mizani and had to correct over 16 weeks of new growth.


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

.......................................


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

I wouldn't call it a fraud...but,

Miss Jessie's- pretty much the entire line- it didn't add anything to my hair...
Kinky Curly- Again, they didn't hurt my hair, they just didn't add anything to my hair...


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

.........................


----------



## diadall (Dec 19, 2010)

This is not a product but I would like to out my cousin's girlfriend who tells me every year how long her hair is over email and on the phone (its longer than yours she would say).  But when it comes time for me to see her she always has in a weave or just got her hair cut like 6 inches.

She's a fraud.


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

..................................


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^ ouch - its on an poppin now


----------



## DrC (Dec 19, 2010)

diadall said:


> This is not a product but I would like to out my cousin's girlfriend who tells me every year how long her hair is over email and on the phone (its longer than yours she would say).  But when it comes time for me to see her she always has in a weave or just got her hair cut like 6 inches.
> 
> She's a fraud.




Thats just like this celebrity stylist I read aboutwho says her product line helps to keep your hair healthy, growing, and nourished; but thats hard to determine when she only styles and maintains weaves.....


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

.................................


----------



## DrC (Dec 19, 2010)

rejuvenation1 said:


> These aren't just gross to look at.  You have to be really careful with these cheap green, orange, and purple colored dollar store "greases" aimed specifically at black people. I was reading the ingredients on Softee's and was shocked to find BHT, a known carcinogen.
> 
> Also on a serious note - Henna 'n Placenta...run away from it for your health's sake. I read news reports on it causing cancer (proven cases with actual people, not just lab rats) and I'm shocked that it hasn't been discontinued. There might be a few threads on here about it.



What's BHT?


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

..............................................


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 19, 2010)

msdr said:


> Pantene for black people, Pantene for white people, Pantene anything actually- I used that mess to wash my pug
> 
> Sulphur 8 grease- had me walking around smelling myself for nothing








About BHT:

BHT || Skin Deep: Cosmetic Safety Reviews


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

.......................


----------



## NicWhite (Dec 19, 2010)

I too fell victim to the Pink Lotion curse (many years ago)

My hair was dry, so I would use pink lotion, the drier it got the more pink lotion I used.  The more pink lotion I used the shorter my hair became. 

Never made the correlation, just thought I had bad hair.   Besides the bottle said it was moisturizing, why would they lie!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

,..........................


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Dec 19, 2010)

Mane 'N Tail conditioner. I bought a big bottle because of all the great reviews. It left my hair stiff and dry. I bought over a year ago and only used it once. I might add some EVOO to it and see what happend.


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

..................................


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

........................


----------



## diadall (Dec 19, 2010)

rejuvenation1 said:


> Ditto.  Didn't they change the formula or something? A lot of times these products are good, but when they go mad commercial they decide to change the formula. The same thing happened to creme of nature and nexxus humectress. To get the good Nexxus, you have to look for the gold package or gray top instead of the ones with the black top you can find everywhere.


Regarding Mane and Tail Conditioner:
I purchased the large bottle as well based on reviews.  It didn't work for my hair.  I had no slip.  I used it all up during cowashing.  I would but it on and then rinse it out.  Then I would add a conditioner with slip to my hair in the shower.


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

.........................


----------



## diadall (Dec 19, 2010)

rejuvenation1 said:


> yup...i found it to be pretty waxy. same with Nuetrogena Triple Moisture after a few uses. For those who like a waxy feel over individual strands it might work, but it think you could be better off just mixing olive and avocado oil as a preepoo.  The others imply fraud by claiming it's the original formula when we all know that it isn't.



This is not a fraud but the Neutrogena Triple Moisture doesn't work for me either.  I know people that swear by it but when I am done with this jar I am going to try something else.  Pantene has a new moisturizer I want to try.


----------



## MissErikaM (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm gonna have to agree with everyone who said Pink Moisturizer...ugh...Back in HS my hair used to look like one big greasy strand of hair in a sad little ponytail...
Also, some sort of cholesterol deep conditioner- i think it was by Queen Helene's. Ew. It left my hair 1 big knotted birds nest even though I followed the directions to a 'T'


----------



## AlliCat (Dec 19, 2010)

One of the bigger frauds of 2010 has to be Creme of Nature shampoo...it was a staple for a lot of people including myself because it left the hair soft, moisturized and sulfate-free...but low and behold they decided to change their formula to include sulfates...*wheredeydodatat*? needless to say I dropped that staple like a hot potato

co-signing anything ending in "GRO"


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Dec 19, 2010)

Pink Lotion is definitely some overused rubbish.


----------



## nymane (Dec 19, 2010)

Hydratherma Naturals Moisturizer
Nexxus Therappe Moisturizing shampoo
Silk Elements Cholesterol

All of these left my hair SUPER dry


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 19, 2010)

thank you for this! I've been eyeing Dr. Miracle's products but I was so skeptical and thought that "official' looking packaging served as a distraction for a not so great product. 



lexi84 said:


> Dr. Miracle's whole line!!!!  Its pure crap to me.
> 
> Pink Lotion...I dont know if this has worked for some people, but it REALLY makes my hair feel like sand paper.


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 19, 2010)

Lustrasilk Placenta and Jojoba Cholesterol. 

Made my hair fall out.


----------



## nappity (Dec 19, 2010)

Pink Lotion !!!!! I used it over 10 years ago and still shudder to think!! Why is it still on the market?


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

................................


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 19, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> *I'm sorry to say this, but Aveda Dry Remedy Conditioner ... 'twas not the remedy for my dry hair. *



I had a LONG conversation with a couple of black (African American?) girls who worked for Aveda.  They confirmed that MOST black women will find that it Dry Remedy doesn't work for them.  It got returned regularly by black clients because it just seemed to suck the moisture out regularly.  They regularly recommended that if Dry Remedy doesn't work - try Damage Remedy which seemed to be the counterbalance for the product.

However, that doesn't seem to stop the other girls from regularly reaching for Dry Remedy if you walk in and say you want something to stop you hair from feeling so dry.


----------



## keepithealthy (Dec 20, 2010)

Dr. Miracles products are the devil! My sister and cousin used some hair cream of theirs and it had both of their heads burning!!! They had to wash it out shortly after they put it on. I stay faaaaaaaaaaaaar away from that stuff!


----------



## keepithealthy (Dec 20, 2010)

PuffyBrown said:


> Here it is....its a proline product



Oh yes I too have encountered this evilness...


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 20, 2010)

...............................


----------



## Ms. Martina (Dec 20, 2010)

Speaking of Don't b Bald...I've seen a product in stores called "Baby Don't Go Bald." I wonder if they are related. Either way, the names suck...lol.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 20, 2010)

If anyone wants to "donate" their kinky curly gel... 
Pink oil moisturizer worked great for me in the past...  I guess it's true that what works for you may not work for some.  I do agree on Rio. Copa was another bad product.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Dec 20, 2010)

OMG, Rio...oh boy! I remember when that stuff came out! I didn't have a perm yet, and I wanted one sooooo bad bc I wanted to be like everyone else..smh. I would obsess over Rio and kept begging my mom for one bc it was so "safe" you could eat it. So it just had to be a safe perm. Looking back I'm glad she didn't let me get it. I think it turned people's hair green or something....lol. There were lots of complaints down the road.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 27, 2011)

motions pink oil moisturizer ,smells of piss and left my hair greasy and gooey .
Hollywood Carrot Moisturizer ,dried my hair out badly.
Profectiv AntiBreakage Serum cheap drying crap .
Profect Growth Oil -dried my hair out and made it very greasy on top and on  and crunchy
on ends.
Mixed Chicks Leave In -hate this stuff ,not sure if its because of the glycerin in it ,it made my hair dry  ,sticky,hard,horrible stuff.
KBB conditioner -Not the worst I ve tried but doesnt do absolutley nothing for my hair .
Nexxus Therappe and Humectress ,left my hair dry like hay .I ve given this products so many chances ,ended up in the trash.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 27, 2011)

What is Rio?
I don't think we have it in the UK.


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 27, 2011)

NuGro I know ateeya loved it but it smelled horrible and gave MANY people shedding

Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturize MADE MY HAIR SO DRY


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 27, 2011)

Bublin:
http://afroncurls.blogspot.com/2007/12/rio-hair.html
Here's the link on Rio Hair. I saw what it did to people's hair. That was one time when I was glad to be a broke ars student


----------



## beautychic (Jul 27, 2011)

twinkletoes17 said:


> Awww, I've been hearing a lot of good rave about NTM leave-in. I was actually looking for it a two days ago, I guess I'll have to further my research



NTM leave-in works for me but you must must must seal it in with an oil.


----------



## Blessed2883 (Jul 27, 2011)

Eisani said:


> [/B]
> 
> Pink secretions from the loins of satan himself that stuff needs t/b relabeled as hair kryptonite.



Lawd have mercy!!!! Too funny


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 27, 2011)

krikit96 said:


> What about the Doo Gro line? Anybody? I am obviously gonna have to go on ebay and find this MegaTek stuff, but Doo Gro is so much more accessible... Anyone have any input on Doo Gro?



krikit96

I actually had great results with Doo Gro. I used the light version (which is still heavy). My only complaint was the cheesy name. I wish it didn't have certain ingredients in it, but my edges did well with it years ago.


----------



## MeechUK (Jul 27, 2011)

This thread is hysterical! It's so funny.


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Jul 27, 2011)

All of the henna products by this Rainbow company.  I was washing the seeds out of my hair for 2 weeks, and it made my hair super dry.

I still have the rest of it I never used.
I wanted to do this to myself when that experience was done.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 27, 2011)

TrueToHair said:


> "Don't B Bald"?? lol  I've never seen that.
> 
> What's up with Dax? I also thought it looked interesting but I never bothered to try it. Is it really that horrible?










Ms. Martina said:


> Speaking of Don't b Bald...I've seen a product in stores called "Baby Don't Go Bald." I wonder if they are related. Either way, the names suck...lol.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jul 27, 2011)

aloof one said:


> Ellin LaVar textures
> 
> The masque was awful. It did nothing. Worse, it smelled like Dishwashing Liquid.


That whole line was garbage.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 27, 2011)

Bublin said:


> What is Rio?
> I don't think we have it in the UK.


 
Man I was* thisclose* to being a victim to Rio Hair.  My mom actually bought the stuff for me and I remember begging her lazy butt to mix it up and apply it to my hair for several days, if not weeks.   It sat right on that kitchen table...

And then the news reports came out and I just . Cause it could've been me. Mom's packed up that stuff with a quickness.  It was a hot mess back then with that Rio Hair.


----------

